# Using Outlook 2010 - Can't change font settings in a reply



## wherebob

This is a random issue and wondering if anyone knows why this happens or a fix? I have a user running windows 7 pro 64 and is using Outlook 2010 professional plus. 
Sometimes when he replies to an email the font settings are greyed out so he can't adjust his font? Anyone seen this and know the fix?


Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Is the email he is replying too come from a single user all the time?  It may be because the user is only sending mail in text format instead of html format.  Not really sure.


----------



## wherebob

It comes from several different users. I'll check to see if the emails are in text format. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## terii

Messages received in plain text will not give you the format options. Messages received in HTML format will always display the format options. This can be changed when replying to a message. Click reply then go to Format Text tab and change to HTML. Go back to message tab and you should have format text options available to you.


----------

